# Lawyer or Surgeon....Would You Choose A Man or A Woman?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2013)

*If you had to be defended in a serious criminal case, or needed an involved surgical procedure, would you choose a man or a woman to either represent you, or operate on you?  Or....wouldn't it matter to you, as long as they were qualified??*


----------



## Kate48 (Dec 2, 2013)

My experience has only been twice and both times with male attorneys. They were both excellent. I feel it would make no difference to me if I had a female attorney.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2013)

Never needed a lawyer for anything other than wills and conveyancing. If I ever need a barrister I think the issue of  gender won't come up. I would want a specialist in the field.

Surgeon ? I go with the person referred by my GP. If whoever that is doesn't inspire me, then I ask for another option but again, the gender is not an issue. Mostly I've been looked after by male doctors but that is not necessarily a preference.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 2, 2013)

Doesn't matter. A woman surgeon operated on me when I had a Vasectomy!:glee::magnify::lofl:
Only used a lawyer once to make the family wills out!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 3, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me. I just hope I'm not in either situation.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Doesn't matter to me. I just hope I'm not in either situation.




I second that opinion.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

In complete agreement with rkunsaw and Boo's Mom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never needed one of those either, but if they were both qualified and experienced, I would choose the man over the woman.  From my experiences with women doctors, etc., it seems that the women are generally more indecisive and afraid of taking action or making changes.  I often wondered if they feared being judged by their male superiors.  Of course there are exceptions, but I'd lean toward the male lawyer or surgeon.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Aug 27, 2015)

It doesn't matter to me what gender they are.  Once, my husband and I had a transgender woman for a lawyer.  She was once
a man and had all the surgery to become a man.  She was a great lawyer and we won our case.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Aug 27, 2015)

Correction:  She was born a man and had all the surgery to become a woman.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 27, 2015)

This will sound sexist but I would go for a man in a legal dispute because of a higher chance of strong behavior, and  a woman surgeon for the chance of a gentler touch...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd pick a specialist in whatever I needed legally or medically... man or woman


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2015)

Neither  are gender specific to me. I just want the best person for the job.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Neither  are gender specific to me. I just want the best person for the job.


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2015)

Lawyer: Well, think of a wife and husband having an argument. Which one remembers every little detail of every wrong committed no matter how log ago it was? I rest my case.

Surgeon: I want someone with small fingers and good eyesight. With that said, men are braver.Check out the plants in the waiting room…if they're dying go find another doctor


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2015)

Good points Lara.  Now, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Lon (Aug 27, 2015)

More importantly, are they liberal or conservative? Seriously, I have used both in the past but prefer a male for both medical and legal.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 27, 2015)

Whenever I am in a courtroom (mostly with foster kids but sometimes for jury duty) I always prefer the male attorneys. I think it`s still a little more difficult for a woman to be assertive without coming off as bitchy. I know that sounds horrible but it just always seems that way to me.

As for a surgeon,up until now,I have had zero experience. But 2 weeks ago,I had a breast biopsy (done by a breast surgeon) and next week I will have surgery again as ,unfortunately,the diagnosis was breast cancer. I really,really trust this woman and feel extremely comfortable with her. Maybe more so than I would with a man, but not sure. Anyway, this cancer was detected very,very,very early,so she is very confident that all will turn out OK. I didn`t really "choose" her-I was referred to her by my GP,but a close friend also goes to her and loves her so I didn`t even bother to look at any other doctors.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2015)

Ooooh, so sorry, Mrs. R. 

Yes, often an aggressive female is referred to as a b***h…and sometimes they are.  I went to high school with a girl who became a very successful divorce attorney; she was often referred to as a pit bull.  Also my understanding that personally, outside the court, she was/is not a nice person at all.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Whenever I am in a courtroom (mostly with foster kids but sometimes for jury duty) I always prefer the male attorneys. I think it`s still a little more difficult for a woman to be assertive without coming off as bitchy. I know that sounds horrible but it just always seems that way to me.
> 
> As for a surgeon,up until now,I have had zero experience. But 2 weeks ago,I had a breast biopsy (done by a breast surgeon) and next week I will have surgery again as ,unfortunately,the diagnosis was breast cancer. I really,really trust this woman and feel extremely comfortable with her. Maybe more so than I would with a man, but not sure. Anyway, this cancer was detected very,very,very early,so she is very confident that all will turn out OK. I didn`t really "choose" her-I was referred to her by my GP,but a close friend also goes to her and loves her so I didn`t even bother to look at any other doctors.



Mrs.R, I wish you only the very best in this situation.  Now a woman in your position has a very good chance of complete recovery from a breast cancer if caught early, as you say yours was.  Please keep us posted on this.  

As to the question of Lawyer and surgeon....I have only had one experience with a lawyer and it was a man.  I don't think it matters assuming both are equally qualified.  Surgeons, I have had several surgeries and all were men which I probably prefer because their hands are probably stronger which matters in many cases.  I have had and liked female physicians over the years.


----------



## Linda (Aug 27, 2015)

GDAD said:


> Doesn't matter. A woman surgeon operated on me when I had a Vasectomy!:glee::magnify::lofl:
> Only used a lawyer once to make the family wills out!




GDAD, when my husband got his Vasectomy he had a male doctor BUT he asked if it were ok if medical students observed so my husband said, yes, and it turned out to be 2 or 3 pretty young ladies.


----------



## Linda (Aug 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, I'm sorry to hear about your breast cancer.  Please keep us up on how you are doing.  My sister-in-law has had it in both breasts and is still doing great, over 25 years later.  Medical treatments are advancing every day too. 

As for the attorney/Dr question.  I like my lady (middle eastern and I love her accent) doctor just fine.  My husband and I both go to her.  His surgeons have always been male, I don't even know a lady surgeon.  I think a female attorney is fine except if I were going up on a criminal charge or something really big before a jury, then I would want a strong, assertive, power dressed, attractive, manly man!  Sorry, I got carried away there.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2015)

To me it doesn't matter if someone can pee standing up, if they have good credentials it doesn't matter.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2015)

I know a prostitute who had an appendectomy  by a  visually  impaired  doctor.  He sewed up the wrong  orifice 

and now she's making money on the side.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 27, 2015)

Bad John!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> As for a surgeon,up until now,I have had zero experience. But 2 weeks ago,I had a breast biopsy (done by a breast surgeon) and next week I will have surgery again as ,unfortunately,the diagnosis was breast cancer. I really,really trust this woman and feel extremely comfortable with her. Maybe more so than I would with a man, but not sure. Anyway, this cancer was detected very,very,very early,so she is very confident that all will turn out OK. I didn`t really "choose" her-I was referred to her by my GP,but a close friend also goes to her and loves her so I didn`t even bother to look at any other doctors.



I'm sorry to hear about your cancer Mrs.R, glad you discovered it early and I hope your surgery is successful...hugs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2015)

As long as they could respectively get me off or stitch me up I wouldn't care.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have worked for a large law firm for many years and would be comfortable with either a man or a woman handling my case as long as I felt they had the expertise to handle my case.  I've had surgery three times in my life and the most comfortable I felt was when it was a woman performing the operation.  I found the men kind of arrogant and cold, even though they were surely competent.  The woman who operated on me was reassuring and certainly skilled.  My wife is having surgery a week from tonight and the doctor is female.  Same kind of experience.  Just a more reassuring presence without coming across impatient or hurried.  They seem to listen more and seem to care.  We feel we're in good hands with her.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 27, 2015)

The last two lawyers I hired were female, and I hate to say it, but they each were horrible.... :shrug:

As for choosing a surgeon, I don't think that it would matter.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Whenever I am in a courtroom (mostly with foster kids but sometimes for jury duty) I always prefer the male attorneys. I think it`s still a little more difficult for a woman to be assertive without coming off as bitchy. I know that sounds horrible but it just always seems that way to me.
> 
> As for a surgeon,up until now,I have had zero experience. But 2 weeks ago,I had a breast biopsy (done by a breast surgeon) and next week I will have surgery again as ,unfortunately,the diagnosis was breast cancer. I really,really trust this woman and feel extremely comfortable with her. Maybe more so than I would with a man, but not sure. Anyway, this cancer was detected very,very,very early,so she is very confident that all will turn out OK. I didn`t really "choose" her-I was referred to her by my GP,but a close friend also goes to her and loves her so I didn`t even bother to look at any other doctors.



Mrs. R., I am SO sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but glad they caught it early.  My prayers are with you for a great recovery.

Just out of personal curiousity, did you find it, or was it found on a mammogram?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Neither  are gender specific to me. I just want the best person for the job.



_I research docs ... worked for/with them all my working life.  Doesn't matter one whit which sex.  It's how adept they are at what they're doing.  

Same goes for lawyers.  Have only had occasion to work with one.  A male.  Doubt that would matter much, either.  

It's history ... for both docs and lawyers._


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 28, 2015)

....gender would not matter to me, only skill.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't care one way or the other for most everything, but, I do prefer a woman GYN if given the choice.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 28, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Just out of personal curiousity, did you find it, or was it found on a mammogram?



Found on a mammogram. I could not feel it ,nor could either my doctor or the breast surgeon,it is that small. In fact,the surgeon said that she really had to commend the people at my hospital (she practices out of a hospital in the neighboring county)for even finding it,it is so small. Good reason to not ever miss your mammograms,ladies!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 28, 2015)

Attorney... I could care less about gender as long as they did the job.  In fact, the last attorney my wife and I needed was a lady and did what she was paid for.
Surgeon...  Again, as long as they were qualified, gender would not make a difference.  Well, unless the surgery would entail exposing certain "attributes".  If so, and the surgeon was a lady, I'd be embarrassed to ever see her on the street.  She would know my "shortcomings"!!!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

I guess I don't really care one way or another, but my medical team is all women, including my dentists.


----------

